

How EA Turned a Big Win into a Metropolis - dsiroker
http://blog.optimizely.com/2013/06/14/ea_simcity_optimizely_casestudy/

======
throwaway420
Zero hate against Optimizely for advertising their quality product, but it
leaves a bad taste in my mouth to see EA putting lots of effort into
advertising/sales when the core gameplay of Sim City was so broken.

